# Potato crops damaged



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Potato crop damage due to cold and wet weather is causing a shortage of the starchy tuber in North America, which may affect the availability and price of french fries."
Likely not there are a lot of potato grown. But It would not effect those od us that are prepared we have some in the root cellar and can grow more.

"According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture, the nation's output of potatoes will drop 6.1 percent compared to the previous year. Idaho's output is forecast to drop by 5.5 percent, Business Insider reports."

McDonalds if you run short I have your back, but it is going to cost you.

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/french-fry-shortage-potato-crops-damaged-weather


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't have a great year on taters.

But I'll have enough in the root cellar, several varieties , of whites and reds, for next springs planting.

Local commercial growers had 50lb bags for ~$20, less for quantity.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Our taters did ok we have been canning them. The kinnebecs store well until we get around to canning them. I am not a french fry guy but I love fried potatoes and eggs for a meal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never met a tate I didnt like. Soft fried with plenty of ketchup is my favorite. Also love em baked and covered up in cow butter grated cheese...ranch dressing and half a can of chopped green chiles. Wowser..lol. Mashed with butter is for every day.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Homefries, baked, mashed, and boiled.

Homefries parboiled then fried up with onions and and garlic. Season with black pepper and cajun spices. If I'm cooking up smoked bacon, sometimes I'll use that for grease.

Mashed not too often usually with a turkey or roast, with gravy made from pan drippings.

Baked straight up with butter and/or sour cream.

Boiled is usually with carrots and onions, and cabbage or broccoli added when the firsts are 1/2 cooked. The cabbage if I'm having corned beef or kielbasa. The broccoli for a balanced mix of vegetable with a steak. I like these as it's all one pot and easy clean up.


----------



## Lavarda (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm storing potatoes in the freezer. But only in the form of fried potato slices. It always saves me.


----------

